# What to do with older milk?



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Are there any cheeses that are good to make with milk that is 3-4 days old?

Or must it always be fresh milk?

And what would you consider fresh milk? Less than 24 hours old? With our family size, I make large batches of cheese at a time, and wonder how old the milk can be before it affects my cheese results?

Thanks,
PJ


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I freeze any left over after 48 hrs and have used this for cheese with nary a problem.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

3 or 4 days is fine as long as your milk handling and sanitary practices are good.

Christy


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

I can only make cheese on the weekends, DH watches baby. I've never had any problems with setting or flavors. 
Megan


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks, that helps!
PJ


----------

